# Eyeglasses!!



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Of course this isn't a tech type review but I had to share.....
Over a year ago I broke my eyeglass frames. While hunting the web for the same frames ( which I never found) I found this site.
39dollarglasses.com I looked it over ,thought it too good to be true and put it away in my favorites, every so often going to the site, picking out frames adding what I wanted but never ordering..

I took the plunge a few weeks ago and ordered and i am really impressed with these glasses. So if you need some eye wear check them out. Of course you cannot try them on, but they do give you a way to look at them or print them. Ordering was easy, you want to make sure your info is correct, like your eye prescription and such because they do not refund for your mistakes.

Just a side note, frames and lenses are 39.00 if you have bifocal or special circumstances then the price may be higher and they also have more expensive frames.

I bought the Roma's in brown.
http://www.39dollarglasses.com/3002_Black.html


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

Cool.


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Ya, thanks! I just forwarded the link to my boyfriend. He's been putting off getting any cause the ones he likes always seem to be so expensive. If he does decide to order, I'll post back with any good/bad experiences.


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Angel if you have ny questions let me know!! They didn't even check to make sure my Rx was still valid which was nice for me because I only wear mine for distance and driving and my rx had just expired the month before.

i bought mine with transition lenses so that was 49 more but it was well worth it, I paid 95 shipped and i couldn't touch the same lenses for less that 150 anywhere else.

If you decide to check them out pm me as I have a coupon that i do believe is transferable!


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Steppinstone said:


> Angel if you have ny questions let me know!! They didn't even check to make sure my Rx was still valid which was nice for me because I only wear mine for distance and driving and my rx had just expired the month before.
> 
> i bought mine with transition lenses so that was 49 more but it was well worth it, I paid 95 shipped and i couldn't touch the same lenses for less that 150 anywhere else.
> 
> If you decide to check them out pm me as I have a coupon that i do believe is transferable!


I'll see what he thinks and let you know. He normally wears contacts but prefers glasses at home. He stepped on his glasses about a year ago and one of the sides (the arm thingy that goes over the ear) broke off. But, he still wears them!!! Looks a little silly! I'm really going to push for him to check this site out.


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Still sounds to good to be true.........

I'll wait for a second opoion.

Alan


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

I thought the same thing Alan, I pondered buying a pair for over a year and a half. There is no gimics, they can't adjust them for you and if you screw up by putting in the wrong rx info you would have to pay to have it corrected... 

Being a long term member here I wouldn't post about it if it wasn't legit!!


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

Steppinstone, where are these glasses shipped from? How long have you been using yours? You can understand the skepticism about this. The $39.00 off includes scratch coating and UV protection. That's at least a $20.00 per lense extra at most stores.


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Smeegle, If I do remember correctly they shipped out of newyork. I went and found the BBB report on this company, they are indeed in NY. I have had mine for a week and a half and so far so good, quality is as good if not better than the pair I bought thru Walmart that broke for no reason.I got the transition lenses, in dark gray because the sun sometimes gives me instant migraines and they get really dark outside so far so good. 
I should add I gain nothing by telling you about this, I wanted to share this info for the simple reason that it is a affordable way to get eye glasses esspessily if you have children who break them on occasion. 
They do offer one incentive, buy 5 pair get the sixth pair free!!

http://www.bbbnewyork.org/businessr...&SiteValue=39dollarglasses.com&action=search1


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks for the response, Steppinstone. I use one pair of glasses for reading, another pair for my computer and another pair for distance. So this will save me a lot of money.


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Your Welcome Smeegle!

Just in case some of you wanted more opinions I ask the gals at a bargain board I frequent how there glasses are holding up. I actually got these gals to buy them before I bought any 
Here is the link to that thread!
http://parentcenter.bbs.babycenter.com/board/preschooler/pfinances/5465/thread/1907981


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Just wanted to come back and let everyone know that my glasses are still holding up very well 

I love how dark they get as the kids at school keep trying to see my eyes! Plus they don't know if I am really looking at them or not 
( I work at an elementary school during lunch & recess)


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

The price sounds interesting, but I have had errors made in the past and the lens maker stood behind their mistakes.
With bi focals, centering the lens in the frames of choice is important and then the final adjustment so the glasses align correctly, is important. 
Think I'll pass .....I use rather strong lenses and anything out of kelter is fatiguing.


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

Thats what the pd measurement does! It measures the distance between pupils so that lenses are centered correctly. 

Copied from thier guarantee policy!

What is your guarantee policy? 

Prior to shipping, each pair of eyeglasses is inspected by a certified technician to ensure the accuracy of the prescription and proper alignment of the frame. Further, they are packaged in an attractive hard case for protection. In the unlikely event that your glasses arrive with a defect, we will replace them completely free of charge. 

In the unlikely event your new glasses need to be remade for reasons beyond our control (e.g. your doctor changes your prescription, you would like to select a different style, or if you accidentally enter incorrect prescription information), we will gladly do so for only $14.95 plus shipping/packaging (plus 50% of the purchase price above $39.00 if applicable). We do this only to ensure our ability to continue to provide the public with the lowest-priced, high-quality prescription glasses anywhere.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Think I'll still pass 
Guess I'm as old fashioned as I am old 
I like the personal attention


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks i need to buy a new pair.....


----------

